# Runt of the Litter?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So we just got back from Dax' first visit to the Vet (he got his second shots) *insert cheers and applauds here* and everything went well.

Anyways, going back onto the subject at hand. I was just wondering if anyone had stories to share or know of any facts about dogs who are the runt of the litter... Do they tend to be more energetic? Do they actually end up being the biggest dog?

In my previos posts when we first joined, I mentioned that Dax had a litter of 11. 4 Boys and the rest girls. And he was the smallesttttttt.

Thanks in advance  Can't wait to read the stories.

- V.N


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if it isn't just an "old wives' tale", but I remember hearing in my youth that the runt of the litter is always the smartest one!! I couldn't prove it, though.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is the runt of the litter and is very small compared to her litter mates (37 lbs at 7 1/2 months) My breeder said she definitely seemed the smartest when they did testing on them to decide which puppy goes to which home but she probably said that to everyone 

Some of you may remember the craziness I had with Ruby when she was spayed - couldn't keep her still since she is so extremely energetic and they had to sedate and crate her for 5 days because she wouldn't heal. Her litter mate - the largest female of the litter - was perfectly fine after she was spayed and relaxed most of the week.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We picked the only puppy that didn't chew on our fingers when we visited the breeder. It turned out Sam was the first born and perhaps he was a little tired when we visited. The breeder warned us Sam may be just a little tired, how right they were. We got shocked when we came home. Non stop chewing, running was so unexpected. In retrospect, as shocking as it was, I wouldn't have it any other way.
I took a picture of Sam after he settled down that first day he arrived home...look at the avatar.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

The people that I know with runts have dogs on the smaller side; however, small for your litter may not necessarily mean small for the breed. I have always heard that runts are smart, easy to train, and attach easily; conversely, I hear they can also be strong-willed & fiesty (survival of the fittest  ). In the wild they would probably be ignored or chased away.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Our second V, Buddy was the runt of the litter. I would have to say he was the smartest and most trainable of all of the V's that my family and I have owned. 

That being said, the dog also had a massive chip on his shoulder and was a gigantic miserable crud bucket. He was not a happy dog. Also prior to him going through major major obedience training he was a bit of a problem (Thinking back It probably had something to do with him being smart and likely being bored). He was very growly with everyone in the family, he bit my father, he ate the roof in my Dad's car when my Dad left him in there for 5 minutes to run into the grocery store for milk, he wrecked a lot of our toys, and enjoyed getting into any kind of garbage he could find in our house and destroying and shredding
it.

We still loved him though, runty behaviour and all


----------

